# Smith and Wesson Safety Alert



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Smith & Wesson Corp. announced that the Company has identified a condition where the trigger bar pin could damage the lower trigger in certain M&P Shields in a way that may affect the functionality of the drop safety feature of the firearm, potentially allowing the pistol to discharge if it is dropped. This Safety Alert applies to all M&P Shield pistols manufactured before August 19, 2013. More here...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for watching out for our safety Glen.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks glen. I have never been a fan of S&W guns outside of a few revolvers, and I hate the triggers on all the semi-auto's


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Glen... no S&W here. My ex-father in law had a .40 cal. S&W that would fire if you put the safety on with the hammer cocked.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

S&W has been having quite a few recalls over the last few years...My dad's not real happy about sending his new Thompson Center Dimension back for recall...The M&P had recalls, the T/C Venture, Dimension & now this.... Hmmmm :frown2:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a good thing I have a 6906. The only thing I don't like about it is the long trigger pull in SA.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info Glen!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Scotty D. you're right about Smith & Wesson having alot of recalls lately. Very glad I skipped getting the S&W Shield and bought my Ruger pistol instead. I'll have to tell my boss about this safety problem, I know is ex wife has a S&W Shield.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> I'll have to tell my boss about this safety problem, I know is ex wife has a S&W Shield.


If my ex-wife had one, I probably wouldn't tell her.... Not that I'd need to--cuz she knows it all, anyway.... LOL


----------

